# ID this weed/flower



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

Its all over my new garden area this year. I live in Southern Indiana.










closer up:


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

what does it smell like when you crush it?


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

Purple Deadnettle
Purple deadnettle is a common weed invader of vacant agricultural fields, landscape borders, derelict lawns, and compost piles. The leathery leaves often appear dark green-to-purple. Deadnettle is one of the first plants to flower after snow melt in the spring. Appearance in lawns will be linked to thin or bare areas that experienced some disturbance in the previous fall. (http://www.msuturfweeds.net/details/_/purple_deadnettle_60/)
I have a ton of it this year too and I am only a couple of miles north of you.


----------



## SRatcliff (Mar 19, 2011)

They seem really happy with it. I'll let them have it for a little while longer, but we need to get the garden ready soon, haha.


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Right on Purple Deadnettle!
This is our first serious build-up plant in Mid-Maryland. 
Bright red pollen loads!

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

I say let them have at it! Who knows what the weather will bring, and when there will be something else for them. Mind you the weather in South Central Indiana this week and next looks great - high 60's, low 70's.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

At the garden shops it is lamium and comes in varegated and two bloom colors.


----------

